# What about this cage?



## lyndzee (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello. I am in the process of doing all my research and buying supplies before getting a rabbit. I am having a hard time with the cage part :? I want something big, but have NO talent and building anything. I finally found one that seems to be a good size, two stories, nice looking, and doesn't cost a huge fortune. 

http://www.hayneedle.com/more/pets-&-animals/rabbit-hutches_trixienatura2storyrabbithutch.cfm

I am worried the bottom is mesh wire and have no heard from the company. If it is could I place something over the wire??? This will be used INDOOR. I just like the look of the wood.

Thanks for any tips, advice, opinions, etc :biggrin2:


----------



## cindyrads (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks like a nice cage and is a good size. What kind of rabbit are you thinking of getting?

Oh and you can always put something over the wire like some fleece blankets, vinyl, wood, etc.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 8, 2011)

I have to state up front that I am partial to free range in a room. I wish someone would have stopped me from wasting money on a cage that has only been used for 2 days when my first bunny was spayed. It is now just taking up space.

By using wire shelving it is very easy to create a flexible fencing system that doesn't require any tools for assembly, just a few zip ties. If you change your mind about shape or size just cut the ties and start over. It is so much less expensive than a cage and more flexible over time. 

The flexibility can become important if you are like the typical bunny owner here. It starts with one.... then they need a mate.... then a trio 

The NIC pannels let you expand as your bunny family grows so there is little cost in upgrading. Just something to think about. Welcome to slavedom!


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 8, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I have to state up front that I am partial to free range in a room. I wish someone would have stopped me from wasting money on a cage that has only been used for 2 days when my first bunny was spayed. It is now just taking up space.
> 
> By using wire shelving it is very easy to create a flexible fencing system that doesn't require any tools for assembly, just a few zip ties. If you change your mind about shape or size just cut the ties and start over. It is so much less expensive than a cage and more flexible over time.
> 
> ...



I wish I could use the NIC cubes for my clan, I have 3 bonded pairs but only 1 of the pairs actually share a cage. I think it would be too hard to keep them all seperate, the two non living pairs I do plan on eventually having them share a cage, my REAL dream would be to get ALL 6 to get along to where they could roam free while I am home but I think that is beyond my capabilities. Too bad someone with experience doesn't live close to me to help me with that lol.



If I only had one rabbit or one bonded pair I would DEFINTELY use the nic cubes instead of a cage.


----------



## lyndzee (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am not sure on breed yet. I will be working with a rescue to find a good match. I do like the lionheads and minilops but am not set on any breed.

I am not comfortable with free ranging. I have two dogs and in case someone did not shut the door all the way there could be a problem. They are very well trained, but I do not want to risk anything and would not wanted them around the rabbit unsupervised. I'd lime some secure so if I door was left open they could not get the rabbit. 
I am also no comfortable with building the cage from the cubes. When I say I can't build anything. I ment it. They also do not seem as secure or sturdy. I will continue to look into it though.
Thank you.


----------



## lyndzee (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for all the typos... This iPhone is tricky to type with


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 8, 2011)

The one problem I'd see with that sort of hutch used indoors would be that it would be difficult, if not impossible, to set things up so the rabbit could enter the cage on its own. The same is true of the top-loading wire cages that pet shops sell. 

When we first got Scone MacBunny, my son got the top-loader cage. That meant that when I was letting Scone out for his evening runs, I had to catch him and lift him into the cage when time was up. More to the point, it meant that I had to remember to get him and put him in the cage periodically if he was out for a long time so he could use his litter and get a drink. One day I met Scone in the dining room, and he was slinking out of a corner with a very embarrassed look on his face (up until then, I didn't know rabbits could look embarrassed, but they can...). He'd gone in a corner because he couldn't get back into his cage in time. That very day I went out and got him a cage with a side door, and later added another level to it besides. 

Once he could come and go as he pleased, Scone's litter habits were perfect until his last days. 







That's the same cage Natasha is using today.


----------



## cindyrads (Apr 8, 2011)

A rabbit would have no problem jumping into the cage she picked. The bottom door isn't that high plus rabbits are good jumpers. My 3 pound polish can jump onto our fireplace ledges which are 2 feet high without a problem.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 8, 2011)

even though my bunnies roam free in the rabbit room they have cages so they can retreat to their own space. King wasn't thrilled when the babies started going in to his cage. He didn't bite or nip just nudged them out.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a baby gate to keep the rabbits in their room unless they are under supervision. They each have a specific spot they have claimed as their own. Becky likes the upside down apple box, Cindi prefers the corner by the turtles, and Houdini loves to stretch out on the tiles in the middle of the room. Becky will get fussy if another bun goes into her box, but the others don't care. The three of them also enjoy hanging out in the large litter box together *shrug* I have no idea why.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that would be okayish if you choose a small breed like a netherland but it might be too small for something much bigger. If you look at the pic, the Nethie isn't too bad size wise but the bigger rabbit wouldn't be able to stand up and would have a job taking more than one hop.. 

It depends how much time they will have out. If they are going to spend 6-8hrs out of the cage it probably won't be an issue. If they will only get a couple of hours out then something with more room would be better.

This ones a bit bigger: http://www.hayneedle.com/more/pets-&-animals/rabbit-hutches_trixienaturarabbithutchwithenclosure.cfm but again you'd need to watch the height.

If you like that style, it might be worth talking to some local carpenters. It's surprising how cheaply you can get something custom made. Often it's bigger and about the same price as something off the shelf by the time you've paid delivery too.


----------



## goneforbaroque (Apr 12, 2011)

As far as flooring to cover the wire, I am a big fan of coroplast (corrugated plastic). Its pee resistant, easy to clean and cut and pretty inexpensive. The bottom door looks easily accessible to rabbits when they are out and about, but I'm sure you could make a small ramp if need be. Are you planning on keeping them inside in this hutch?


----------



## lyndzee (Apr 15, 2011)

*goneforbaroque wrote: *


> Are you planning on keeping them inside in this hutch?


Absolutely


----------



## lyndzee (Apr 15, 2011)

SOOOOO...... they sold out before I could order.
Can anyone tell me about a good store bought cage??


----------



## butsy (Apr 15, 2011)

i bought one at our local pet store (pets unlimited) but didnt keep it for long.. butsy wasnt able to jump in and out of it as she wanted to, and that was a big issue since she hates to be picked up ..


----------

